# Contractor Beware IPA CONSULTING GROUP



## cid (Nov 7, 2007)

IPA COLD CALLED MY OFFICE, got their foot in the door and brought in a sales leader to degrade our business and get us to believe we needed their help. Next day 3 men came in to the office to what I believed to be an analysis of what could be done to increase profitability, asset protection, liability and llc, corporation strategy. IT COST ME $8400.00....for the day.
I wish we could spend the day at a "potential clients" coming up with ideas and give them a bill for *$8400 plus, including their air fare, meals etc. I was so high pressured and swindled into feeling that I would need to do this. A big red flag appeared when the previous salesman told me It would be 15000.00 to set up business llc's, necessary corporations, asset protection, partner buy-outs, family planning, wills etc.. All would be done for the 15000.00 he quoted.
Well come to find out it is just the strategy plan for 15000.00. Not the actual work of forming the corporations etc. NOW When I told them I was unsatisfied after one of the 3 men asked us to post date checks and he condoned my partner signing something on my behalf. After doing research on IPA, I failed to google IPA SCAM or IPA rip-off. I believed them when they came to my office and said they were the fastest growing consulting company in History. That their fees would be paid by them improving my bottom line with findings and leaks. However, They fooled me.
DO NOT BE FOOLED BY IPA> They said I could stop and ask them to leave anytime when I felt not satisfied with their work. I did ask them to leave, However the collection lady for IPA said but thats not what I signed..The paper work said that I must present them at the close of the day and Now IPA bills me for the next day even when I asked them to dismiss themselves. NOW IPA tries to Bang me another couple thousand for the day even though noone showed up. Third day legal documents are flying into my landscaping office like you wouldn't believe. I have been in business 23 years with over 20 emloyees and never, never, have been swindled like this...DO NOT LET THEM NEAR YOU> THEY ARE DECEITFUL. GOOGLE IPA _RIP OFF< IPA SCAM AND JUDGE FOR YOURSELF>>>. ANYONE ELSE OUT THERE HEAR OF THIS?


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

Never give a cold caller the time of day. After all, if it was something you wanted, you'd be calling them!


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

it wasn't these two, was it?


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

We discussed them before in this forum. All I have to say is Oh God they still call me 2 years later. 

They kind of did the same thing with me degrading me "Oh you don't have $500 to spend do you?" I thought it was just the sales person's style but now I see that's how they train. 

"No I do have $500 bucks but I have no idea what you are asking me to spend it on. You can't show me sample reports or anything to prove that I am actually buying anything more than some recent college grad sitting in my office for 8 hours who will then hand me a stack of papers. Show me a sample report from some company you've done, erase their name and contact information, and I will review it. If I think it can help me I will glady spend the $500!"

She said "We don't have samples because everythign is customized around YOUR business." I said "I can appreciate that, show me someone elses so I can know what to expect."

As best I could tell for $500 they would do a bunch of quick books print outs which I can do myself.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, um.. I'm gonna have to ask you to leave....


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

I would file a TPS report asap with your state atty. general office


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

*I can re-send that memo...*

The TPS cover sheet has changed, didn't you get the memo?


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Should I send the money I save you to your house or your yacht?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Grumpy,

Are they affiliated with Roofers Success International?

Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

CID,

Do you have a link for them?

Ed


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Ed...

No....and google "International Profit Associates"


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I just did.

Thats what took me a while to get back here.

Run.....

Ed


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

don't run...just tell them to go away before they even get to your door...forget electrical, i'm gonna become a consultant...PT Barnum was right...


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Whenever I get calls from someone who's selling something and they won't take no, I simply hang up on them- that's all. No need to keep listening to them and trying to make excuses, just hang up.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

my SOP for dealing with these is "hold on let me go get the boss", I set the phone down, and forget about it


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

running a saw (or impact drill) near the mouthpiece works too!


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

WOW, that's all I can say, went through the Rip Off Report and the Class Action. These guys are real scammers.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

They should be sent to a...Federal, Pound You In The A**. Prison...not a white collar resort.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

F*%KIN A:thumbsup:


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

Bone Saw said:


> F*%KIN A:thumbsup:


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey Man!!!! Check Out Channel 9....Breast Exam!!!


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

:laughing: - does everyone have like a file of still frame shots from Office Space???:laughing:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Grumpy,
> 
> Are they affiliated with Roofers Success International?
> 
> Ed



Not that I am aware of though I have thought about RSI, although never made the jump. I think RSI is like CCN.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

RSI just had their free seminar to try to sell their concept last month in the Chicago area, but I can't go to morning through all day seminars becaue I take Little Eddie to Pre-School or watch him in the early am hours.

I have heard both pro and con about the organization. There was an entire thread about RSI about 2 months ago on this site.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Yeah the last one I signed up to attend but then last minute a family commitment came up. Their whole sales pitch over the phone was "If you can't attend because you are too busy YOU NEED TO ATTEND." I am very hesitant about alot of these contractor networking groups. I think most of them are a scam and the ones that aren't a scam are over priced ( CCN ).

I am also pretty heistant of anyone who uses high pressure, especially over the phone. If your product or service requires gimicks and pressure... something must be wrong with it. No?


----------



## cid (Nov 7, 2007)

IPA HAS BEEN EXTREMELY RUDE TO ME. She said she would make me a one time offer and reduced my bill to only a half day from the day inwhich noone was present to work because I dismissed them the night before. SO NOW I AM SUPPOSED TO PAY FOR SOMEONE SERVCES WHO WASN"T PRESENT. AS the total bill no escalated to 12000 plus. not including the tax strategy plan..
THE IPA COLLECTION LADY said well thats your problem because you couldn't read. I was presented with atleast 20 plus documents and 20 more pages to initial. Yes, they were written by an Attorney. However, They held up a paper that said I could stop whenever I was dissatisfied... Conveniently they must of took that paper. It is going to be a battle because now I have to face them in Illionois. Well I hope to help all those who have been taken advantage of.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

CID,

I did a Google search for: *IPA Rip off IPA Scam*

and this one post seemed very informative in particular from ex-employees.
It was on page one of Google yesterday, but today it is the top one on pagew 2.

Here is the link:

http://gabriellecusumano.townhall.com/g/3d91b78f-6b34-446c-aef0-08d5a5ddcb22?comments=true

Read through all of them to see what you can accomplish and what they threaten, but do not actually do.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Ed the Roofer said:


> CID,
> 
> I did a Google search for: *IPA Rip off IPA Scam*
> 
> ...


Awesome. Next time they call me I am loaded with ammo. Maybe I will just send them to my competitor's offices.


----------



## tcabot (Jun 20, 2009)

*dodged bullet*

I have read several complaints about the agressive tactics of IPA and had just finished a meeting with one of their analyst today. Who of course wanted me to sign the deal before he left. He had a great pitch and he was very convincing making several promises. However, when I asked him to show me how the 3 to 1 return on investment ratio broke down against his payment schedule he fluttered several attemps at a bs offer. 

I sensed something was not right and we as contractors know contracts right! I asked him if he was so confident that he could produce a 3 to 1 retun on investment ( 180,000.00 from 60,000.00) then why couldnt he wait till the end to get paid. Its gaurenteed, right. 

I did not sign the contract and he left. After googling this company I feel that I dodged a bullet.:clap: However, while he was here he got into looking at my financials. The stories available on line have me worried that I should maybe be freezing my accounts.

Has anyone had fraud with these guys out there. Changing all your account info is a nightmare. I just reprinted checks from someone stealing my debit card info 3 months ago.


Todd 
Manhattan beach California:blink:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

tcabot said:


> I have read several complaints about the agressive tactics of IPA and had just finished a meeting with one of their analyst today. Who of course wanted me to sign the deal before he left. He had a great pitch and he was very convincing making several promises. However, when I asked him to show me how the 3 to 1 return on investment ratio broke down against his payment schedule he fluttered several attemps at a bs offer.
> 
> I sensed something was not right and we as contractors know contracts right! I asked him if he was so confident that he could produce a 3 to 1 retun on investment ( 180,000.00 from 60,000.00) then why couldnt he wait till the end to get paid. Its gaurenteed, right.
> 
> ...


Thank you Indiana Jones.Been searching for this thread long?


----------



## ESVA (Jun 29, 2009)

We are a small (10+) Mechanical Contractor located in rural Virginia. Someone from IPA came into our office on Friday June 26 offering financial consulting. He waived the $300.00 fee and said someone would be by Monday the 29th to begin going over the business. (today)

I was worried from the beginning. We are a father/ son business and my father signed the "contract". A gentleman showed up this morning and began "going over" our business. By lunchtime I began to feel even more uncomfortable about this man going through our business records.

I did a quick Google search and returned 26,000+ pages of complaints about IPA. Now the consultant was still in the office not 6 feet away from where I was sitting. I told him to STOP, and what I had just found.

He told me that most of the websites were "blog & forum" posts that should not be taken seriously. So he decides to show me the BBB website. When he pulled it up on the computer they were given an "F" rating with 400+ complaints. He blamed it all on the aggressive telemarketers the company employed. I was not buying it.

He got angry and refused to leave, and WENT BACK to working on my records. He said I was not authorized to "fire" him because I did not sign the agreement (my father signed it, we are both company officers)

We argued back and forth and he just kept working. I asked him if he would hire a company with a F rating to work on his house. He had no answer. 

Finally my father showed up and I told him what was going on, and he told him to leave. He explained his position again - it was all the telemaketers fault/ he was free/ our company needed him/ etc...

He left and hopefully got out before we "owed" him anything for his "free" service. 

Re-cap - STAY AWAY from IPA


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Check the date.....................


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

Guess they can't help me....never heard of them.


----------



## HCMM IPA (Jun 16, 2010)

*IPA Popkey and HCMM*

I apologize if this is inappropriate for here but I seen your thread on IPA and I wanted to update it with more info.

It appears that the IPA scam is running as HCMM from Ohio now. HCMM stands for Huntington Copper Moody Maguire but most of those names are made up (sound familiar?). And guess who is running the Ohio opperation?...IPAs 'little darling' Rob Popkey!

So does IPA (HCMM) have to change names and even states to continue to run their scam? I would think that would work much better if one of the key IPA people wasn't in charge!

Buyer Beware!

PS - Other businesses have complained about their telemarketing practice here:

800notes.com/Phone.aspx/1-916-724-2643


----------

